# Tyco track



## Tailsnzl (Aug 1, 2006)

Gidday team. I am a newbie to this site from down under. (New Zealand) 

I am in the process of resurecting my old tyco set from days gone by (Dawn of time if you listen to my teenage kids). I have acquired some additional track and am looking at expanding it some more.

I gotta say at this point I am impressed with what I have seen and read on this site. especially the posative attitude and encouraging feedback. :thumbsup: 

I've had to reshape my thinking and decided that a 4 lane track is for me, especially after reading and looking at what some of you chaps in the states have done. (Did I say I was impressed.) and also that I have 3 kids as well.

anyway question time.

whats happened to tyco,  what scale or name is it now (ie HO 1/87 etc) brain still working on trainset mindset.
Is this track compatible with matchbox track, if not can a little modification with a saw and heat gun resolve this issue.

Personally I am into design and building, the kids are more into the racing. needless to say with some of the modified ovals I have seen I am wondering whether the inside lane will be the same length as the outside lane if there is no cross over etc. thinking of possible future heated discussons that goes on between kids competing. I think most of you will know what I mean.

Thats about it from now. :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

a figure "8" is the only true way to have even length lanes, your better off building a track, not worrying about the lanes, and have the kids alternate lanes.
Tyco track now has 3 different phases (maybe more) the early stuff, that clickes together side to side like the old afx. the 80's-90's push together style, this is the most common and widespread, and the new tyco/mattel track, its similar to the 80's/90's track but has a little better connector and is a pain to take apart. I never tried mating them with any other track, but with dremels anythings possible, but why bother, throw the old matchbox stuff aside and stock up on tyco 80's/90's.
scale is 1/64th, ho trains true scale is 1/87th(I think thats tjets scale) .PS: tyco makes a track to intersect the train and slotcar track, weeee.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to the land of growing tracks. Is it ever big enough? LOL

I agree, scoop up some Tyco/Mattel track and avoid the hassle of hacking and matching. There are ways to get even lanes. If I understand correctly, our big brother (1/24th) scale prides itself on equal or very near equal lap length. I think the "blue king" was one such example. Maybe you could find some inspiration from the larger scale. Even with equal lap lengths, the age old question of, which lane is the fastest will still be an opportunity for debate. If equal lanes doesn't work- use my trick. Measure the lanes to get total lap length, which usually works out to less than you think. Figure the total distance advantage and mark the lanes. Stagger the starting positions. That will get you one equal lap. Multiple by 5 or 10 laps and mark your track again and you get a ten lap shoot-out and no advantage. Of course, after a car comes off the whole premise is shot, and try to explain the staggered start and lap lengths to a kid... LOL

Good luck- Marc


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

You know that life-like make adapters to join Tyco track to its own track and also to the (far superior) Tomy track pieces, right?



Tailsnzl said:


> Gidday team. I am a newbie to this site from down under. (New Zealand)
> 
> I am in the process of resurecting my old tyco set from days gone by (Dawn of time if you listen to my teenage kids). I have acquired some additional track and am looking at expanding it some more.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Adding a fly-over can help equal out lap lengths.

'doba


----------



## Tailsnzl (Aug 1, 2006)

Cheers Team.

At this stage I have been trawling the local Internet auction site (Trademe.co.nz) picking up old sets where I can. with the variety of other sets and track alongwith the availability of tyco I was considering doing the "hack and matching" thing.

Point noted young Montoya. I will get off my butt and head to town to get updated on what is available. 

Smokin Ho
I can gaurentee the kids will measure the track before its even completed. Then which car will be theirs........... maybe I should reconsider the whole move..... NAH. its a happening thing, I'll have to have a piece of 4 by 2 handy to quieten them down........ oooops for those PC correct people there will be quiet time in the corner..... only problem is I am 6 foot 1 weighing in at 120 kgs and 2 of them are bigger than me..... (basketball players)

SethnDaddy (tyco makes a track to intersect the train and slotcar track, weeee.)
I'll keep this under wraps for now..... just see my endevours being hijacked and before I know it we will have train sprints........


catch u later and thanks for your advice

PS Its all good, My youngest lad will be building it with me.


----------



## Tailsnzl (Aug 1, 2006)

cheers 1976Cordoba

Whats this elder statesman thing you have under your name and Montoya's
I hope this isn't a reference to your age.....


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Tailsnzl said:


> cheers 1976Cordoba
> 
> Whats this elder statesman thing you have under your name and Montoya's
> I hope this isn't a reference to your age.....


 I think it has to do with the number of posts you have made on Hobby Talk. I think when you hit 500 or 1,000 you are an elder statesman. Or maybe time with HT? I don't know, honestly. I been around since 2000.

'doba


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Tailsnzl said:


> Point noted young Montoya. I will get off my butt and head to town to get updated on what is available.


The adapters pop up on ebbay quite regularly and I know now from my own experience they are effective.

Regds - (not so young) Montoya1


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> The adapters pop up on ebbay quite regularly and I know now from my own experience they are effective.


My setup currently has Tyco-Lok Track to Tyco to Tyco Quik-Clik Track adapters also a pair of Lifelike Tyco Quik-Clik to Tomy adapters and a pair of Tomy to AFX adapters and I too have no problems with any areas of the track where they are used.


----------

